# W 8.1. SFC repeatedly finding and fixing errors



## mrcook (Oct 15, 2008)

Acer E1-571 W 8.1
I run SFC /SCANNOW, it finds and fixes errors, then I reboot and run the same command and again it finds & fixes errors. The laptop appears to be working well with no issues detected however I'm unable to read the CBS logs and determine the issue. A desire to learn on my part! Thoughts welcome.
CBS log :
https://www.dropbox.com/s/08lmtsl20ufrsff/CBS.log?dl=0


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

I looked at the log & found nothing out of the ordinary.

I suggest you run, in an admin cmd prompt, ---

Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth

& reboot.

Then run sfc again.

I suggest rebooting because the dism cmd is set by default to download needed files from Windows Update.
It might not be necessary, but it won't hurt.

A picture- { gpedit.msc } -

edit-added RUN picture-edit #2- Press Windows Key + R to get Run window.



















Good luck.


----------



## mrcook (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for your advice and time. I understand that gpolicy image you sent is to confirm that my settings match the points you highlighted.
When I ran gpedit.msc I get "not found". hmm...
As I said, system stable so no drama at this end !


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Maybe your OS doesn't have it. 

I have 8.1 Pro.

I have Revo Uninstaller & it shows up in the Windows Tools too.---










Sorry I couldn't help better. 

Maybe try an admin cmd prompt ?--


----------

